# Converted Tug



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking for information please on a conversion from Tug? to Motor Yacht with the name of "Penn Donner"(Thumb)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Just an update on my previous, it would appear that the name was "Pendonna" and she was built as a Twin Screw Schooner rather than a Tug in 1901 at Cox & Co, Falmouth. Do any of the Site Member's know where I can obtain any info on the smaller vessel's that were involved with the Dunkirk rescue please?


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

There is a good list of the smaller boats here *http://www.adls.org.uk/t1/boats*


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Boatman25 said:


> There is a good list of the smaller boats here *http://www.adls.org.uk/t1/boats*


Thanks for the lead Boatman(Thumb)


----------

